
Memo to Stripe: Winning the hearts of Valley startups is not winning payments - eknight15
https://pando.com/2014/01/24/memo-to-stripe-winning-the-hearts-of-valley-startups-is-not-winning-payments/
======
moyta
So, to put this all in context, a small ISO will do at least a billion in
payment processing a month, and there are more than a few hundred small ISOs.
If Stripe really isn't hitting anywhere near $1 billion a month, I'm not sure
how they will maintain their ISO relationship with the platform they use
(First Data, Elavon, Chase Paymentech, Tsys, etc) or their relationship with
their underwriting bank.

You need a large volume to break even in this industry, and even more to turn
a profit, hence why I'm shocked they haven't gone under due to lack of volume
if they are really only doing $8 billion annually.

